
How the outsized power of the City of London makes Britain poorer - beejiu
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/oct/05/the-finance-curse-how-the-outsized-power-of-the-city-of-london-makes-britain-poorer
======
beobab
Can negative news have a "self-fulfilling prophesy" component? I don't know
enough, but it seems logical if an economy is based on human feelings about
how well it's doing.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Sure. Doesn't seem very significant in this particular instance though - OTOH,
silencing bad news is known as "shooting the messenger".

